# *** BallPoint Archival Inks: DIN ISO 12757-2 ***



## Benjamin Chin

If you need forgery-resistant, archival quality ballpoint ink, *Parker* is one such ballpoint pen maker among others.

http://www.flixya.com/post/ballpointpenart/1825805/BallPoint_Archival_Inks:_DIN_ISO_12757-2


----------



## kaissa

Benjamin Chin said:


> If you need forgery-resistant, archival quality ballpoint ink, *Parker* is one such ballpoint pen maker among others.
> 
> http://www.flixya.com/post/ballpointpenart/1825805/BallPoint_Archival_Inks:_DIN_ISO_12757-2


Montblanc and Pelikan have also ISO 12757-2 for its refills. I am not sure but Cross may have it as well.

The standard that you should seek for archival quality rollerball refills is ISO 14145-2. Pelikan and Cross have it; Montblanc, Sheaffer, Parker and Waterman does not have it.

Regards,


----------



## Benjamin Chin

kaissa said:


> ...The standard that you should seek for archival quality rollerball refills is ISO 14145-2...


That is true of rollerballs as well as fineliners. Both use liquid ink.

http://www.staedtler.com/pigment_liner_gb.Staedtler

http://www.thejournalshop.com/acatalog/Schneider_Xtra_Document_Black_Rollerball_Pen.html


----------



## Benjamin Chin

ISO 14145-2 also applies to water-based gel ink pen.

http://www.staedtler.com.sg/triplus_gel_liner_gb.Staedtler?ActiveID=116922


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Schneider produces *gel ink refill* using the G2 format, known as the "*GELION 39*" refill. This refill is originally designed for its GELION 1 gel ink pens.

http://www.schneiderpen.de/en/products/catalog/produktgruppe/gelschreiber/modell/gelion_1.html

Only the ink colour *black* is compliant to ISO 14145-2. (The other color options are not.)

Since this refill is the G2 format, it should also fit *Parker* ballpoint pens.


----------



## kaissa

Benjamin Chin said:


> ISO 14145-2 also applies to water-based gel ink pen.
> 
> http://www.staedtler.com.sg/triplus_gel_liner_gb.Staedtler?ActiveID=116922


I am not so sure. AFAIK ISO 27668-2 is for gel pens.

Regards,


----------



## Benjamin Chin

kaissa said:


> ...AFAIK ISO 27668-2 is for gel pens...


ISO 27668-2 is a later standard specifically for gel ink where as ISO 14145-2 is an earlier standard specifically for rollerball but gel pen makers like Staedtler and Schneider adopted for their gel pens.

I tried a Google search for gel ink pens compliant to ISO 27668-2 but to no avail. It would be helpful if you can help locate one such gel pen.


----------



## kaissa

Benjamin Chin said:


> ISO 27668-2 is a later standard specifically for gel ink where as ISO 14145-2 is an earlier standard specifically for rollerball but gel pen makers like Staedtler and Schneider adopted for their gel pens.
> 
> I tried a Google search for gel ink pens compliant to ISO 27668-2 but to no avail. It would be helpful if you can help locate one such gel pen.


I really began enjoying this topic. ISO 27668-2 was published last year whereas 12757 and 14145 were published in 1998. There is no single pen certified 27668-2 at the moment AFAIK; I guess it takes some time for companies to implement a standard.

You cannot believe how hard it was for me to gather information from pen companies about 14145-2. A typical customer knows more than the salesperson incident.

Whereas a lot of refills are labelled as 12157-2, same companies with 14145-2 certification do not bother to label their rollerball refills.

Regards,


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Yups. Consumers who really care for what they use take more interest in product information than most typical sales personnel just earning a living.

We are creating awareness to the consumer public about ink choices available when it comes to official documents.


----------

